# Persian: "Sine hâhem serha serha ez firak; tâ bîgûyem serh-i derd-i istiyak!" Mevlânâ



## curlysue13

*H*i,

*I *found this quote online and was trying to translate it myself but* I* didn't really get anywhere and then *I *think the literal translation might not be the best, does anyone mind telling me whaT it means, please?

*T*hank you

"Sine hâhem serha serha ez firak; tâ bîgûyem serh-i derd-i istiyak!" Mevlânâ"

Mod note: This thread has been moved from the Turkish forum.


----------



## ukuca

I've found one translation into Turkish (by Muhsin Bozkurt), but I guess this still requires an intralinguistic translation.

"Firakdan (ayriliktan) pare pare (parça parça) olmus bir sine (gögüs) isterim: ta ki o sine (o gögüs) sahibine dert-i istiyakin (istiyak derdinin, gönülden özlemenin ne demek oldugunu bir güzel) serhini (açiklamasini) söyleyeyim."


----------



## avok

Is it Persian or Ottoman?


----------



## rarat

It's Persian thoroughly


----------



## curlysue13

It's Perisan?! Oh, sorry about that


----------



## avok

Persian had been the language of literature in some Turkish Empires in the past.


----------



## shannenms

curlysue13 said:


> *H*i,
> 
> *I *found this quote online and was trying to translate it myself but* I* didn't really get anywhere and then *I *think the literal translation might not be the best, does anyone mind telling me whaT it means, please?
> 
> *T*hank you
> 
> "Sine hâhem serha serha ez firak; tâ bîgûyem serh-i derd-i istiyak!" Mevlânâ"
> 
> Mod note: This thread has been moved from the Turkish forum.


 
This is very hard to translate fragments from Molavi to english. First I do a literal translation for you, then I will tell what he tries to point( You could  understand the beauty of it when you were Persian!!!)

Translation: I want a chest (in the sense of breast) torn out on account of estrangeness, in order to recount the history of pain of enthusiasm.

This is a very loose translation.
Molavi wants to say that Only someone who is suffering from loneliness can understand the measures of love ( for reaching his beloved one).
I hope this can help you


----------



## cherine

curlysue13 said:


> "Sine hâhem serha serha ez firak; tâ bîgûyem serh-i derd-i istiyak!" Mevlânâ"





shannenms said:


> Translation: I want a chest (in the sense of breast) torn out on account of estrangeness, in order to recount the history of pain of enthusiasm.


Shannenms,
(Belated welcome to the forum, by the way  )
I don't speak Persian, unfortunately, but I'm very interested by this beautiful languages, specially when I see words similar to Arabic.
So, my question is:
Did you translate istiyak as enthusiasm? Can't it be something like "longing for" or "nostalgia"? I'm saying this because it reminds me of the Arabic word ishtiyaq اشتياق (with a long "a") which has this meaning.
Thanks 

P.S. I also think that firaq فراق could be translated as parting or separation, but only if it's used the same way as in Arabic.


----------



## shannenms

cherine said:


> Shannenms,
> (Belated welcome to the forum, by the way  )
> I don't speak Persian, unfortunately, but I'm very interested by this beautiful languages, specially when I see words similar to Arabic.
> So, my question is:
> Did you translate istiyak as enthusiasm? Can't it be something like "longing for" or "nostalgia"? I'm saying this because it reminds me of the Arabic word ishtiyaq اشتياق (with a long "a") which has this meaning.
> Thanks
> 
> P.S. I also think that firaq فراق could be translated as parting or separation, but only if it's used the same way as in Arabic.


 
Three appreciations to you, first because you love Persian language, Second for your reply, third for your being meticulous!!!
1-Eshtiagh can be as longing for, that is right. To be precise, you have eshtiagh when you like to see someone or do sth. I don't believe it can be a good equivalent for nostalgia, a little far from it!
2-Faraq is seperation, the same as Arabic
These Arabic words in Persian have powerful, untranslatable and eloquent( I don't know how to explain it, it is very very hard to convey the meaning) sense; they cannot be compared with the original Arabic words.
This parting that you have in mind is far from the thing that Molavi is saying, far from it!!!(sorry if you take it as an insult).
When Molavi says Eshtiaq ( especially in the second line of his Immortal Book) he wants to say that I am so much excited to reach you that if I fall down, my feet get cut off, whatever obstacle may come forward, I will surely come to you.
So is with the faraq.
I don't know whether I could help you.


----------



## curlysue13

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## shannenms

Feel free to ask question.


----------



## Binapesi

"_I burst my breast, striving to give vent to sighs,
And to express the pangs of my yearning for my home._"

(The one who was separated from what he belonged searhes a chance to find it again.)

This is just two lines of Masnavî written by Hz. Mevlânâ .. You can find the rest right here.


----------



## Prince_of_Persia

Why do you write Moalaanaa like mevlana?


----------



## Binapesi

Prince_of_Persia said:


> Why do you write Moalaanaa like mevlana?



This is the way we call him


----------



## Alijsh

Prince_of_Persia said:


> Why do you write Moalaanaa like mevlana?


Perhaps because they don't have ow/aw sound and therefore need to Turkish-ize Mawlana.


----------



## shannenms

Alijsh said:


> Perhaps because they don't have ow/aw sound and therefore need to Turkish-ize Mawlana.


 
Changing ow,aw into ev sounds odd to me.


----------



## Binapesi

shannenms said:


> Changing ow,aw into ev sounds odd to me.



It's something about vowel harmony, I guess. We pronounce the "-la" of Mevlana (or Moalaana) in a thin sound (I don't really know if this is the right word to use, "thin") so we need to thin the "-oaw" of Mevlana into "-ev" (which is a front vowel) according to the vowel harmony.


----------



## Edguoglitigin

shannenms said:


> Changing ow,aw into ev sounds odd to me.



As separated from the topic,

I want to state my opinions about calling of our historical poet's name that I think Persian pronunciation of arabic words which are "wawed" is odder than Turkish, because Turkish pronunciaton of the words is the closer one

For instances:

_dawlat_ is an arabic that does exist in both languages,

in Turkish > devlet

in Persian > dolat

and the vowel *e* is thin equivalent of the vowel *a* therefore it is easier switching of these vowels.

On the otherhand, spelling of arabic doesnt have to denote vowels at most (particularly short ones) and this situation might cause some different spelling in words having "waw". However "waw" can be pronounced in two ways, as a vowel (o/u) and as a consonant (w)


----------

